# Stolen dogs resold on Craigslist etc!!



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

If you arent aware, you really should keep a watchful eye on your pup. Make sure he/she is microchipped, and I wouldnt allow them to sleep outside. 


Take a look at the links below. 

It sucks this kind of stuff goes on...












http://westernmass.craigslist.org/pet/1525956220.html

http://www.dogflu.ca/02132009/08/pennsylvania_woman_sells_neighbors_dogs_on_craigslist

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/1522611686.html

http://animalsthatgivepause.com/archives/70

http://westseattleblog.com/blog/?p=15316


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

What a horrible person!! That is awful. It happens here quite a lot, people take their small lap dogs to the store and leave them in the unlocked car and come out and the dogs are gone. One guy had his pit stolen right out his truck at a gas station and he is still looking for her. She was a therapy dog and his heart dog. It just really sucks, if you want a dog that bad, go to the local shelter and adopt one that really needs a home, don't steal someone else's dog. PEOPLE SUCK!!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

GSDLVR,

I dont think its about having a dog for themselves.







Its more about cashing in on someone elses dog.

And youre right. People do suck. I never in a million years thought that any of this would ever happen in America. But these purebreds are dollars signs on leashes to a lot of people. 

I knew this would start a trend when someones house got robbed a year or so ago, and all they took was the dog....now everytime you turn around, youre hearing about some a-hole stealing a dog, trying to make a quick buck. And sadly, its the dog that pays for it if they dont get returned to their owner.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a girl who works in a different dept had her home broken into. they took her prescription painkillers (only 1/2 the bottle though) and a yorkie. thankfully they were able to get her back because she has a liver shunt and would die without her owner. (she's too small to operate, only 2 lbs) she has lived so far on a diet of bologna and cheese.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I once had a Golden Retriever puppy stolen from my backyard, luckily a neighbor of the thief saw my ads plastered all over town and called me, I needed police to come to get my puppy back, and once some punks broke my window in my truck trying to steal my JRT puppy, luckily they didn't see the Corgi lying on the floor of the cab and she bit them as they grabbed him, I saw it while I was running to my truck!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!







This is awful. I just got Jerzey microchipped two days ago and I'm glad I did it. I just find it disgusting that people are willing to steal and sell living creatures. This is just so... ugh!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I heard of dogs getting stolen before for lab use - happened a lot in Atlanta - will not name the lab they were sold too.... And people selling them for profit to other people to have as pets - I just couldn't imagine. There is a special place in [heck] for those people (well in my world view there is a [heck] - I want to believe those "people" are burning when they die).


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess people are willing to risk it all when the chips are down.


----------

